# micro sd card



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Im looking for advice for a micro sd card for a Lowrance Elite-5 HDI. Anyone used one for storing info / images? I am looking at a 4 gb class 4 card  Any insight would be helpful.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Any card will work I use a class 4 with no problems


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

I bought a kingston brand sd card and it went bad 4 months later while in my phone. I couldn't recover anything on it. I would stay away from those.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

wife bought 8gb at Staples not expense she has up dated elite7 3.0 and 4.0 with it and did my friends elite7 also. The wife is way more computer literate than I am.


----------

